# Still working on the waterbug airboat project



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

All went well.
the many holes I poked in the bottom to attach the HDPE and steel I was concerned for leaking.

WATER TIGHT Nice.

All the work on the bottom to make it slick seamed to work.
When I in hooked one of the tie downs in back the boat very nearly unloaded its self on the ramp...

We put about 400 pounds in water in tubs and pieces of Iron to see what it would be when the motor is on .
It does push it a little deeper then the last test.
It now is right at 5" of water with two people and the extra 400 pounds, a little deeper then I had hoped but I think it will still be ok, Hope anyway.
More later.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like that will work just fine. Balance your load from side to side and it should be pretty stable.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting, cant wait to see finished


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats awesome. Why did you choose to go with a split design ?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the design, will you run it on ice and snow also?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes.

Partly frozen rivers and lakes


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work there Dawg!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome project, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Thats awesome. Why did you choose to go with a split design ?


A split design allows for operation in shallower waters with conventional engines (non jet drive), as they wont be starved of water, or cavitate when the foot is way up. It allows the engine to get water to keep cool, without being starved of it (water) when on plane. Also it can help create lift by airflow underneath the center area pushing upward due to boat angle, if it has continuous decking between the two pontoons.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pretty cool Dang Dawg


----------

